# 7 month old makes strange sniffing/nose scrunching expression, is this normal?



## bleuelephante (Jul 26, 2012)

My 7 month old has started making this strange facial expression. She'll scrunch her nose up and sniff in and out. Not sniffing, but almost snorting in and out. She seems to do it when I change her diaper or when she's rolling around playing, which makes me wonder if she did it when she was irritated or stressed. But then I noticed it other random times, like when she's in her bouncer. Anyway, wondered if that was normal. Hopefully she's just trying out her sniffing abilities and gets over it


----------



## Mrs. Bratton (Jan 27, 2008)

Haha! My daughter did the exact same thing around that age! It was adorable and hilarious. We got videos of it. It brought us endless entertainment. She would see us laughing and do it over and over again and she would laugh, too. lol. She would kind of wave her hands and kick her legs when she did it, too. I still talk about how I miss that (she is 3 now) I have heard of other babies doing it. Just laugh and enjoy, lol. I think it's normal.


----------



## skycheattraffic (Apr 16, 2012)

Mine started it later but has hung onto it (she's 16 months now). As pp said, it's just playing around and totally fine. We kept laughing at it and DD would keep doing it. She still does it when she's excited or wants to make us laugh.


----------



## AfricanQueen99 (Jun 7, 2008)

My six month old and six year old go back and forth with this to stay occupied in the car. It's like their little game. So fun to hear!


----------



## C is for Cookie (Jan 27, 2011)

LOL! My now 21 month old still does that... he did it since he was 6 months old. It cracks me up all the time. Perfectly normal.


----------



## element2012 (Jun 13, 2011)

Yes! My 6 month old does this too! So cute! But it's totally random. She'll do it, then I do it back at her, then she'll do it back at me. Totally cute. She also makes this gasping/shocked sound (kind of like the sound from "The Ring" if you remember that movie. Weirdo, but it's cute! Hope to catch it on video...


----------



## CherryBombMama (Jan 25, 2010)

We call that the "Fuchi Face" (like, stinky face lol)


----------

